# Cassandra (K)



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Here is the latest outfit I have knitted.
This is a lovely "girly" outfit and would suit any baby princess ;-) :-D 
The pattern is from a designer on facebook and the page is ~ Di's Designs UK.
She has lots of beautiful designs for boys and girls.
This is knitted in 4ply :-D


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful outfit!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Missmolly did you knit this?? or are you sharing?? I think its beautiful... my confusion comes from clicking on you topic in the 'New Topic' part... and for some reason it doesn't say..  but it is beautiful and beautifully knitted


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh, missmolly. As always, beautiful and perfect.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your lovely comments :-D 
Yes, Ronie, I knitted this outfit. 

( I have amended my wording lol )


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

It is a gorgeous outfit and your knitting is so even and perfect.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Exquisite made with TLC.


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful outfit.


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

you do such beautiful work. I love the blanket in the background also. Where is this pattern from?


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Beautiful knitting!!


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Stunning :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

Stunning - your work is really beautiful


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

As ever, MizMolly, it is perfect!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

That is so pretty MissMolly. Your work is simply stunning. And, you are right, any little girl would look like a princess in it. Beautiful work.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I love anything sweet and delicate for little girls. Little bolero is especially nice with this one. Just precious! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Your work is beautiful!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Your work is beautiful !


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh what a pretty little set! I like the ribbed yoke and sleeves - and the soft girly pink.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Tracy, love, love the little girl's outfit. It's so soft and feminine! Great pattern, color, and of course knitting. You never disappoint us with anything you make!
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What an adorable little outfit, absolutely stunning!! I had to look twice to see that the baby was a doll!!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your beautiful comments 
Di has designed beautiful sets for both baby girls and boys and her boy romper sets are adorable.
This model is so life~like, my other dolls look like dolls lol


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Just beautiful


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Beautiful- I would have shouted that but didn't want to wake the"baby"!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you all so much :thumbup:


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Beautiful work as usual.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

How delicate


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for your lovely comments :-D


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Thank you all so much for your lovely comments :-D
> Yes, Ronie, I knitted this outfit.
> 
> ( I have amended my wording lol )


That is amazing. You did a wonderful job!!!


----------



## annehill (Feb 13, 2012)

Got the pattern allready


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you :-D 

Have you started it yet Anne?


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Ah, Miss Molly - You do such beautiful work! And your photography is the best too.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

great job


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you so much :-D 

Thanks Kimmy for the compliment on my photography ;-)


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is gorgeous, you work is beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

So sweet. This is how babies should be dressed (as far as I am concerned) - but very few are dressed in such beautiful hand knitted outfits, these days.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful wee outfit,i did a very similar pattern 49 years ago for my first child. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Beautiful, Miss Molly you are so talented.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful outfit! Lovely work!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you everybody :-D :-D


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

lovely as usual 
:thumbup:


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Gorgeous.Looks like something you would find in Baby Vogue..Fabulous work as always.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh, so beautiful.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

very pretty you have done some lovely work


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

so beautiful!!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

amudaus said:


> Gorgeous.Looks like something you would find in Baby Vogue..Fabulous work as always.


Thank you everybody 

Wow, thank you Maureen for your compliment :thumbup:


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

This is so beautiful!! Wonderful job!!


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

Where do you find the pattern for this? I took a look but was unable to locate.


----------



## cindybrav (Jul 4, 2013)

so beautiful! xx


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

beverlyl said:


> Where do you find the pattern for this? I took a look but was unable to locate.


You have to contact Di on facebook :-D


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Really lovely and pretty colour too.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Just beautiful


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Simply stunning


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

So sweet


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

So Beautiful!!


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful knitting!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

That is so beautiful! Makes me wish I had a baby to knit for! Your work is always perfection!!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

What a beautiful dress on a darling baby!! Love the little shrug and matching booties, too. Well done!


----------



## NanBasKnit (Oct 4, 2013)

Your work is beautiful. Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

That is so gorgeous. You knit beauifully.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

So adorable. Love everything and especially the hat and little cropped sweater. Beautiful!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Beautiful! Beautiful! Beautiful!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous and what a precious little "baby"!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you all so much.
I appreciate your comments :-D 

Out of the 4 I have, she is my favourite "baby" lol :lol:


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Here is the latest outfit I have knitted.
> This is a lovely "girly" outfit and would suit any baby princess ;-) :-D
> The pattern is from a designer on facebook and the page is ~ Di's Designs UK.
> She has lots of beautiful designs for boys and girls.
> This is knitted in 4ply :-D


Beautifully done and looks so pretty! I have a couple of Di's patterns but haven't had time to knit them yet. Seeing your outfit makes me want to get on to knitting mine right away! But I have to knit winter tocques for my granddaughters first as it is getting quite nippy around here.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful little dress set.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh, how lovely, beautifully made.


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

So very precious


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

So beautiful! Is that a doll? She looks so real & so cute with your outfit,. Good job!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

missmolly said:


> You have to contact Di on facebook :-D


I don't do Facebook, so I suppose I will just have to enjoy looking at your lovely piece in the photo. Really, it is VERY beautiful.

If you have some connection with the designer, please encourage her to put it in Ravelry. I would love to try it too, but I will not sign up for a Facebook account just for a knitting pattern.


----------



## finstock (Nov 27, 2011)

its absoluely adorable


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

You are an amazing knitter! Each set you make is prettier than the last!


----------



## llc (Oct 17, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

*gasp*
Stunning!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Can always count on you for a beautiful outfit, Miss Molly. You never disappoint.


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

So precious ! Breathtaking outfit!


----------



## Missy2 (Apr 18, 2011)

What a sweet child! Your work is lovely!!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you all so much. I really love knitting baby clothes :-D :-D


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Stunning!!! 
Grrreat job! :thumbup:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Good Golly MissMolly! There you go again..... I'm always on the lookout for your postings. 

Your knitting is award winning!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Please excuse me but I did not find where to get the pattern. I am a silly old grandma(marimom) who is thinking about making some baby trouseau items for my yet to be married grandchildren.
So I would really love it if someone could put this info. back online for me.



annehill said:


> Got the pattern allready


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

OH, my goodness! Miss Molly you are an amazing knitter! Such a GORGEOUS little outfit! A treasure to own!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind comments :-D 

Marimom you can find the pattern on facebook on ~
Di's Designs Uk page :thumbup:


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is so beautiful... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very cute little outfit, well done


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Another beautiful outfit MIssMolly...


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you so much ladies :thumbup:


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

adorable!!


----------



## kathlam (Jun 28, 2012)

Good golly, Miss Molly, oh how you can knit! Is there a way to get the patterns without using Gacebook.


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Prize Winner!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

This is JUST Precious!!!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

You did a beautiful job, love it


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

That is just too precious.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Adorable! I make a lot of reborns and am always looking for sweet but not too flouncy outfits. This designer fits the bill.
Although I rarely open my facebook, I had no trouble finding this designer - thank you for showing your wonderful baby dress (beautifully made) and for sharing how to find the designer


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

So beautiful I'm lost for words. Just beautiful. Thanks for showing it.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Missmolly, this is gorgeous.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, Tracy! I can't stop looking at this outfit! It's just stunning, right down to the little picot edging on those darling booties! Love the color choices as well! Your work is always just so perfect! Keep posting!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I really appreciate all the lovely comments from everybody ~ thank you :-D 

For people who would like to buy this pattern but don't have a facebook account I have contacted Di and asked if it's ok to post her email address on here and she's said yes.

You can just send an email and include your email address and Di will then send an invoice through paypal :thumbup: :thumbup: 

[email protected]


----------



## dianeellis (Jun 25, 2013)

beautifully done tracy


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you so much Di. 
I really loved knitting this pattern :thumbup:


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Simply beautiful, you are an artist! Thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Another stunning outfit. Love the colours. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kakuti (Sep 15, 2013)

It's like fairy tale princess set. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Very pretty. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for your lovely comments :-D


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

So sweet.


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

This is a gorgeous set. Missmolly everythig you do is always amazing, so perfect, from the yarn to the colours to the stitches, I always look forward to seeing your work.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Tracy, it's so gorgeous! Beautiful knitting, as always!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Absolutely stunning, as always, missmolly. This outfit is a dream, Beautiful knitting as ever and great colour choice.

You always seem to manage to find those patterns never seen before, well done!!!!

Leanna x


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

What beautiful compliments ~ thank you all so much :-D :thumbup:


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

missmolly said:


> You have to contact Di on facebook :-D


OK, how do I contact Di on Facebook? Thanks.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

mkjfrj said:


> OK, how do I contact Di on Facebook? Thanks.


Just type in the name you were given (Di's Designs UK) in the original post in the Facebook search bar at the top and her stuff will come up.

Leanna x


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lovely. Did you also knit or crochet the white blanket?


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

Stunning outfit...Just beautiful.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you all for the lovely comments 

Di is now a member on KP so you could contact her in a PM if you'd like to buy the pattern.

Her user name is ~ dianeellis :thumbup:


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Miss Molly- The entire outfit is stunning. Now is that a real baby? I had to ask, as it may be a doll. Never the less, she is beautiful! As always, I love your knitting. I wish I could knit like you.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

beautiful & perfectly done love the colors too!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

BTRFLY said:


> Miss Molly- The entire outfit is stunning. Now is that a real baby? I had to ask, as it may be a doll. Never the less, she is beautiful! As always, I love your knitting. I wish I could knit like you.


Thank you everybody :-D 
The "model" is a doll but so lifelike lol

The shawl was knitted :-D


----------



## Omnia (Oct 26, 2019)

Lovely really for young princess. VERY KEEN to get the pattern, are you selling it? if it is not your pattern, how can I buy it please?


----------

